#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Side by side forms, and pop up boxes based on selections.

## AlphaSkidz

I stumbled across this youtube video that showed how to publish an Access web app, but did not show how he set up his forms.  The site was 


```

```


.  Once you click on "Plan Prices" in the top left corner of the screen it takes you to what appears to be 2 forms on the same page.  I was curious about 2 things.  1) how did the user have 2 forms on the same page? The left form influences what is displayed on the right form.  2)  When you select something from the form on the right it displays a pop up box with information.  How is this done?  I have searched access pop up box and have found nothing similar.  Is this only functional through the web app?

----------


## alansidman

I went to the site, it was the health care site.  What make you think that this is an Access Web site?  Where is the video on how to publish an Access Web app?

----------


## AlphaSkidz

```

```


  It was actually a video on adding a splash screen to Access web apps, but here is the link.

----------


## alansidman

I understand now.  Two or more forms on a single screen is not uncommon in Access.  It is referred to as a main form and a sub form.  They are linked as a Parent-Child relationship on a common unique field.  Here is a basic video tutorial (mind you its in Access 2003), but the concept remains the same today.  The user interface will look slightly different.

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/f...subforms1.html

----------


## AlphaSkidz

Thanks for that.  Would you happen to know how to build the functionality of clicking on a specific Person, and having a form pop up, and then the user can close that and still be in the main form?

----------


## alansidman

Look at this link.  I have attached the file associated with this link.  Instead of an open button, you could put the code attached to that button to a double click event on the record field in your form.

http://www.utteraccess.com/forum/Pop...-t1976993.html

----------


## AlphaSkidz

Okay, so what I have done is added a tab control (2 tabs), and an existing query in each.  I have an interactive form that allows the user to select criteria and then they would press the run query button that would then open up the results in a report (DoCmd.OpenReport "Sales Report", acViewReport).  I would much rather the information be displayed in a datasheet view within the subforms rather than a new report displaying.  Is there a way to tag the "Run Query" button so that it populates the tab control/subform beneath it?

----------


## alansidman

If you want your query results to be in a form/subform, then you need to set the record source for the form/subform as the query and set the default as a datasheet view.

----------


## AlphaSkidz

These were already set correctly to what you mentioned.  I want to be able to select my 4 criteria from the drop down lists and when I click "Run Query" the subform below is updated to the criteria I set.  I am stuck on how to implement this functionality.

----------


## alansidman

This will be a lot easier if you upload a sample of your database sanitized for confidential information.  Make sure to run a compact and repair before you upload.  You will also have to zip it.

----------

